

C-source code - pencil

I've started to learn the c programming language.i'am wondering if i can get a list of websites which has plenty of c-source codes covering all aspects of c.I want to read code written by other and start playing with it.
Please help
======
eiji
Play with and extend a scripting language.

This might be a little old school, but for example the Tcl source is
considered to be very clean C. You can download the source, implement your own
command via shared library in C, or simply check out how commands like [open]
or [expr] work by digging through the source. I believe the same applys to
Perl and maybe Python.

~~~
chromatic
Tcl and Lua have good C code. Perl 5's internals are messy and complex.

------
BlackJack
<http://www.gnu.org/software/software.html>

All or most of the packages are written in C and a great example to learn
from. They might be a bit advanced for you but it's a great resource to see
effective C code.

------
smoove
<https://github.com/languages/C>

------
leegao
For hackish C, <http://ccan.ozlabs.org/list.html> (it's like CPAN, but for C)

